#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  أبناء مصر تعالوا لنعيد الحياة للمنتدي

## سيد جعيتم

أبناء مصر تعالوا لنعيد الحياة للمنتدي

يجب أن يكون الأستاذ / أحمد صلاح أول الحاضرين
أنتظر حضوركم هنا ثم نبدأ في تلقي الإقتراحات
رحم الله السادة الأساتذة الذين رحلوا عنا
أنتظركم

----------


## اسكندرانى

*صباح الخير استاذ سيد 
مبادرة جميله من حضرتك 
ورحم الله كل من رحل عنا 
انا موجود ومتابع 
صباحك ورد


*

----------


## nariman

تسلم ايدك والدنا العزيز
 :: 

موجودة بإذن الله ومتابعة
 :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

أستاذي الفاضل
تسلم إيدك

موجود ومتابع بإذن الله

----------


## زهــــراء

ياااه 😕 أستاذ سيد أنت انسان جميل كعادتك🌷
وأنا حأسجل حضور معاكم😍
أحمد صلاح مقضيها انحراف عالفيسبوك😅😅

----------


## nour2005

أستاذ سيد حضرتك دائما السباق للخير والخير كله بالعودة جميعا  لمنتدانا الحبيب شكرا للمبادرة الجميلة وأنا بإذن الله متابعة مع كل إخوتي وأبنائي فمنتدى أبناء مصر
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

دعوة جميلة من حضرتك يا أستاذ سيد
حضرتك دائما رمز للإحترام
المنتدى بيتنا جميعا
نجح بالحب الذى كان يسود بين أبناء مصر
الحب غير المشروط هو سر نجاح أى مكان
بارك الله فى جهد كل محب مخلص  :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بقينا سبعة من المؤسسين القدامي ، ياريت نشوف كل الأعضاء لنعيد ترتيب المنتدي ونزيل عنه الغبار وما نراه الأن علي صفحاته ، أرجو أن نرسل رسالة لمن نعرف من الأعضاء علي الفيس بوك للحضور خاصة أحمد صلاح
أشكركم ودعائي لكم بالخير

----------


## فاضــل

السلام عليكم 

مبادرة ليست بغريبة على استاذنا الفاضل سيد 

معكم بحول الله

----------


## عصام كابو

السلام عليكم.. انا معاكم ان شاء الله
الف شكر استاذ سيد ع المبادرة  و الشكر موصول لاستاذ نادر الجميل
وحشني قوي المنتدى و وحشني اعضائه كلهم 🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مبادرة جميلة يا استاذ سيد ومش جديدة عليك ولا على نبل أخلاقك ...معاكم ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن البلد

> أبناء مصر تعالوا لنعيد الحياة للمنتدي
> 
> يجب أن يكون الأستاذ / أحمد صلاح أول الحاضرين
> أنتظر حضوركم هنا ثم نبدأ في تلقي الإقتراحات
> رحم الله السادة الأساتذة الذين رحلوا عنا
> أنتظركم


حاضر وجاهز اهوو
ربنا يخليك أ/ سيد 
بشكرك جدا وأشكر أ/ نادر على مبادرتكم الجميلة

وفعلا كل الحضور وحشني وكل الغائبين ايضا 

ربنا يبارك لنا فيكم جميعا
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

أنا موجود بإذن الله
ياريت نرجع مجموعة المشاغبين
عارف أنى أنا بالذات كنت بأتسبب للأستاذ سيد جعيتم بمشاكل 
لكن كبرنا في السن بقي
بس صدقنى لو رجع الأحباب وشلة المشاغبين
أوعدك
هتلاقي إستاد المنتدى كله نور بالشماريخ
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## ابن البلد

> ياااه 😕 أستاذ سيد أنت انسان جميل كعادتك🌷
> وأنا حأسجل حضور معاكم😍
> أحمد صلاح مقضيها انحراف عالفيسبوك😅😅


يا سلام هههههههههههههههه
أنا أصلا منحرف  :: 

منورة يا زهراااااااء 
 :: 


 ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

صباح الخير على الغاليين 
ابناء مصر المحترمين

----------


## الصابر أيوب

> أبناء مصر تعالوا لنعيد الحياة للمنتدي
> 
> يجب أن يكون الأستاذ / أحمد صلاح أول الحاضرين
> أنتظر حضوركم هنا ثم نبدأ في تلقي الإقتراحات
> رحم الله السادة الأساتذة الذين رحلوا عنا
> أنتظركم


بارك الله فيك استاذ سيد
بادرة تدل على سمو الخلق والطبع
انا مجرد عضو هنا
اتمنى لابناء مصر كل التقدم والخير

الصابر ايوب
أحمد ابراهيم

----------


## زهــــراء

> يا سلام هههههههههههههههه
> أنا أصلا منحرف 
> 
> منورة يا زهراااااااء


أنت حتقولي؟؟ :: 
بعدين اشمعنى انت حاطين جنب اسمك كنج صغنون أنا مش حأرجع قبل متحطولي تاج انا كمان هههههههه
كفاية فيس ياابو صلااااح وركز في ممتلكاتك :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## زهــــراء

> صباح الخير على الغاليين 
> ابناء مصر المحترمين


صباحك ورد عمو نادر الجميل


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nour2005

> صباح الخير على الغاليين 
> ابناء مصر المحترمين


مساء الورد أستاذ نادر 
على حضرتك وعلى جميع أبناء مصر الغاليين

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الحمد لله بقينا مجموعة من المؤسسين ، وهناك من يريد بيانات جديدة لتجديد العضوية مثل الأخت الفاضلة لولي وعاصم أبو ندا وقد وعد أبن البلد بمساعداتهم
ندي فرصة ونحدد ميعاد لبدء تلقي المقترحات وإعادة تعيين مشرفين لكل القاعات وأقترح أن يكون الميعاد يوم الأحد القادم ويا ليتنا نجتمع هنا في الصفحة من الساعة السابعة مساءً ، وهناك زملاء وزميلات أنشئوا منتديات جديدة بأسمائهم وهي ناجحة وأتمنى أن أجد توأمة بين أبناء مصر وهذه المنتدياتالحمد لله بقينا تسعة من المؤسسين ، وهناك من يريد بيانات جديدة لتجديد العضوية مثل الأخت الفاضلة لولي وعاصم أبو ندا وقد وعد أبن البلد بمساعداتهم
ندي فرصة ونحدد ميعاد لبدء تلقي المقترحات وإعادة تعيين مشرفين لكل القاعات وأقترح أن يكون الميعاد يوم الأحد القادم ويا ليتنا نجتمع هنا في الصفحة من الساعة السابعة مساءً ، وهناك زملاء وزميلات أنشئوا منتديات جديدة بأسمائهم وهي ناجحة وأتمنى أن أجد توأمة بين أبناء مصر وهذه المنتديات
أين أنت يا بنت مصر ، وأين أم يوسف  سنظل نذكركم بالخير
دمتم بخير
*

----------


## فارس الغموض

أنا سعيد بهذا الموضوع وأتمنى عودة المنتدى كما سمعت عنه

----------


## nariman

مساءكم ورد ..
معلش بكتب من الموبايل مؤقتا لإني على سفر
أنا موافقة الأستاذ سيد نجتمع يوم الأحد هنا عالصفحة ونبتدي بإذن الله
وبالنسبة لي من يوم السبت ان شاء الله حقدر أتواجد عموما

في انتظاركم أبناء مصر الغاليين

----------


## a_leader

فكرة حلوة خاصة ان كلنا عندنا زكريات فى ابناء مصر وناس كتير غاليين علينا فعلا وانقطعت اخبارهم 
تحياتي لجميع ابناء مصر

----------


## زهــــراء

> فكرة حلوة خاصة ان كلنا عندنا زكريات فى ابناء مصر وناس كتير غاليين علينا فعلا وانقطعت اخبارهم 
> تحياتي لجميع ابناء مصر


ياااه وليدر موجود!
أنا ماشية كل شوية اشوف حد من الزمن القديم واندهش ههههه
والله زمان ياجماعة


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ابن البلد

> أنت حتقولي؟؟
> بعدين اشمعنى انت حاطين جنب اسمك كنج صغنون أنا مش حأرجع قبل متحطولي تاج انا كمان هههههههه
> كفاية فيس ياابو صلااااح وركز في ممتلكاتك
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


أنا مش شايف الكلام ده 
ابعتي لي كده برنت اسكرين ينوبك ثواب يا بنتي 
عاجز ضرير
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## زهــــراء

هو تقريباً لأني داخلة من الموبايل وتقريباً برضه اللوجو تبع فريق الادارة والناس اللي بتبص من فوق دي


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ابن البلد

> هو تقريباً لأني داخلة من الموبايل وتقريباً برضه اللوجو تبع فريق الادارة والناس اللي بتبص من فوق دي
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ده أنا الزعيم وكده 
 ::   ::   ::  

بصي كلامك كله صح 
خصوصا الجزئية بتاعت الناس اللي باصه من فوق هههههههههههه
هو أنا اتعميت من بدري ماهو من كتر البعد
 ::

----------


## زهــــراء

> ده أنا الزعيم وكده 
>    
> 
> بصي كلامك كله صح 
> خصوصا الجزئية بتاعت الناس اللي باصه من فوق هههههههههههه
> هو أنا اتعميت من بدري ماهو من كتر البعد


طبعا اهم جزئية دي هههههه روح ياعم زعيم ايه وتاج ايه وصباع مين وأنت سايب المونتي وباصص عالاجانب  :: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ابن البلد

> طبعا اهم جزئية دي هههههه روح ياعم زعيم ايه وتاج ايه وصباع مين وأنت سايب المونتي وباصص عالاجانب 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


لا ده عامل جذب للسياحة الخارجيه 
علشان بس نقلل سعر العملة اللي في الطالع دي 
أو نحسن النسل 
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

> لا ده عامل جذب للسياحة الخارجيه 
> علشان بس نقلل سعر العملة اللي في الطالع دي 
> أو نحسن النسل


جذب وأنت مع بعض؟؟مش صعبة شوية؟؟  ::  :: 
بس خلاص حتقلبها لنا شات ههههه

أستاذ سيد انا معاك الأحد ان شاء الله


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## a_leader

> ياااه وليدر موجود!
> أنا ماشية كل شوية اشوف حد من الزمن القديم واندهش ههههه
> والله زمان ياجماعة
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


خلاص يا زهراء كبرنا وعيالنا دخلوا الكليات وقربنا على المعاش
10 سنين كتير اوى ...
وانتى عاملة ايه ؟
ربنا يوفقك فى شغلك وحياتك

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
استاذ سيد 
احمد ابن البلد 
استاذة نور 
دكتور مصطفى 
الجميله الرقيقه زهراء 
البشمهندس احمد ناصر 
صاحب الاخلاق والذوق  فاضل 
دكتور عصام حبيب الكل 
المتميزة جيهان محمد على 
الكيميائى ابو امنيه الجميل 
 الاستاذ  احمد ابراهيم الصابر  ايوب 
الرقيقه نرمين 
حبيبى وصديقى واخى ليدر 

مساءكم ورد وفل وياسمين ورياحين يا اغلى الغاليين*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*انا موافق على اقتراحات الاستاذ سيد 

وفى انتظار الاقتراحات والاراء حتى يوم الاحد 

اسمحولى باقتراح سريع 

كل واحد يدخل يرفع موضوع له شخصيا 

اولا للتنشيط 

وثانيا يعمل له مشاركة او شير على صفحته على الفيس 

علشان كل الاصدقاء تتجمع معانا ان شاء الله

وانا شيرت الموضوع ده على الفيس وشاركت به مع اصدقاءنا من ابناء مصر 

يارب دائما متجمعين على خير وفى خير 

التصميم ده وجدته على جوجل  وهو اصلا من ابدعات ابناء مصر 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اقتراح اخر سريع 

والاستاذ احمد صلاح هو تقريبا اجدر واحد للقيام به 

لانه اكتر واحد معاه ارقام تليفونات كثير من ابناء مصر 

يعمل جروب على الواتس باسم ابناء مصر 

ويضم له كل الاصدقاء  اللى عنده من ابناء مصر 

ويضع لنا هنا الرقم اللى عمل به الجروب 

علشان اللى معندهوش رقمك يا استاذ احمد يقدر يشارك وينضم له 

ويكون مهمة هذا الجروب التواصل السريع  بيننا*

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اشكر كل الاعضاء القداما والجدد واتمني لكم كل التوفيق ...
واخص بالشكر استاذنا العزيز سيد واخي الرائع أسكندراني والاستاذ ابو يوسف أبن البد ..
تحياتي .

----------


## nariman

فكرة الواتساب ممتازة فعلا..يلا اشتغل يا أحمد  :: 
سلام سريع لليدر وابو امنية وأستاذ عاصم وفاضل واسكندراني ولكل الناس الحلوة اللي وحشونا  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> فكرة الواتساب ممتازة فعلا..يلا اشتغل يا أحمد 
> سلام سريع لليدر وابو امنية وأستاذ عاصم وفاضل واسكندراني ولكل الناس الحلوة اللي وحشونا


والله المنتدى ومناوشاتنا وحفلاتنا اللي كانت شغالة في مونتى
مونتى كان إسم الدلع بتاع المنتدى حسب "بنت شهريار"
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> استاذ سيد 
> احمد ابن البلد 
> استاذة نور 
> دكتور مصطفى 
> الجميله الرقيقه زهراء 
> البشمهندس احمد ناصر 
> صاحب الاخلاق والذوق  فاضل 
> دكتور عصام حبيب الكل 
> ...


مساء الفل والزهور والياسمين أ/ نادر

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
===
ديما قلوبنا مسلمه لو من بعيد لبعيــد
الفرقه جـــدا مؤلمه ..
واللمه أجمل عيد ::

----------


## a_leader

> *
> استاذ سيد 
> احمد ابن البلد 
> استاذة نور 
> دكتور مصطفى 
> الجميله الرقيقه زهراء 
> البشمهندس احمد ناصر 
> صاحب الاخلاق والذوق  فاضل 
> دكتور عصام حبيب الكل 
> ...


يا مساء الياسمين
على كل ابناء مصر الغاليين
اللى موجودين
واللى غايبين
ويارب يكونوا جميعا
بخير وكويسين
.. ليدر .. شاعر القطرين ..
احم احم

----------


## a_leader

> فكرة الواتساب ممتازة فعلا..يلا اشتغل يا أحمد 
> سلام سريع لليدر وابو امنية وأستاذ عاصم وفاضل واسكندراني ولكل الناس الحلوة اللي وحشونا


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيك يا ناريمان وازى حالك
ويارب دايما بخير وكل ابناء مصر اللى لهم فى قلبى معزة خاصة جدا ولو غبنا سنين وسنين

----------


## ابن البلد

> *اقتراح اخر سريع 
> 
> والاستاذ احمد صلاح هو تقريبا اجدر واحد للقيام به 
> 
> لانه اكتر واحد معاه ارقام تليفونات كثير من ابناء مصر 
> 
> يعمل جروب على الواتس باسم ابناء مصر 
> 
> ويضم له كل الاصدقاء  اللى عنده من ابناء مصر 
> ...


الفكرة كويسة جدا
أحنا نعمل موضوع خاص بموضوع الجروب على الواتس اب
واللي حابب يضاف الي الجروب يبعت لي رسالة خاصه 
علشان لا أضيف ناس تكون غير محبذه أن تضاف او رقمها يظهر أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل

----------


## a_leader

> والله المنتدى ومناوشاتنا وحفلاتنا اللي كانت شغالة في مونتى
> مونتى كان إسم الدلع بتاع المنتدى حسب "بنت شهريار"
> تحياتى للجميع


ومين ينسى مونتي ودومتى وانا مين وشغل العصابات والمسابقات واوسكار وتصميمات لولى واشعار شحرورة وخواطر قيثارة وافكار يمامة وقلم محمد سعيد وجيهان محمد على وكابو الاهلاوى وحسام الزملكاوى وماما زوزو الغالية وفلاشات اخت ضابط شرطة وافتكاساتها وشقاوة لمسة وافكار نادر والموضوعات المشتركة وتاكسي بوكى وندى الايام ومى فى العضو المجهول واحمد ذا ريال لاف ...........
انا لو ح افضل اتكلم واقول اسماء عايز منتدى لوحدى عشان يكفى ذكريات الواحد هنا " يعنى محدش يخش يقول انت نسيت اسمى لانى مانسيتش ولا واحد من ابناء مصر
يااااااااااااه
ده احنا غيبنا كتير اوى والسنين اخدتنا بعييييد

----------


## a_leader

سؤال ع السريع ..
ليه نتواصل على فيس او واتس مادام المنتدى موجود وحى يرزق ؟
انا بقترح
نتواصل هنا ونفكر مع بعض فى اسلوب يرجع المكان لوضعه الطبيعى
وبدل مانتكلموا على فيس او واتس نتكلموا هنا
وعلى اى حال انا ح اكون مع الرأى اللى ح تتفقوا عليه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إحساس رائع إني أدخل المنتدى الاقي ناس بقالي كتيييييير جدا ماشوفتهاش  :: 
حمد لله على سلامة الجميع ووالله وحشتوني من هنا للسنة الجاية  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> سؤال ع السريع ..
> ليه نتواصل على فيس او واتس مادام المنتدى موجود وحى يرزق ؟
> انا بقترح
> نتواصل هنا ونفكر مع بعض فى اسلوب يرجع المكان لوضعه الطبيعى
> وبدل مانتكلموا على فيس او واتس نتكلموا هنا
> وعلى اى حال انا ح اكون مع الرأى اللى ح تتفقوا عليه


متفقة معاك جدا 
لان وسائل التواصل الحديثة دي هي السبب الرئيسي في عزوف الناس عن المنتدى
المنتدى نفسه فيه كل الآليات للتواصل وتبادل الافكار وكله في الاخر بيصب في زيادة حركة ونشاط المنتدى وهو دا السبب الرئيسي لتجمعنا من جديد ...ودا مجرد رأي طبعا  :f:

----------


## a_leader

> متفقة معاك جدا 
> لان وسائل التواصل الحديثة دي هي السبب الرئيسي في عزوف الناس عن المنتدى
> المنتدى نفسه فيه كل الآليات للتواصل وتبادل الافكار وكله في الاخر بيصب في زيادة حركة ونشاط المنتدى وهو دا السبب الرئيسي لتجمعنا من جديد ...ودا مجرد رأي طبعا


بالظبط
وانا فاكر اول ظهور جروب للمنتدى على فيس كان بداية للانسحاب التدريجي لغاية ما وصلنا للوضع ده
متفق معاكي اننا نتواصل هنا ونتناقش هنا وكله فى مصلحة المنتدي 
لان كل كلمة بتتكتب هنا بتعنى حركة وزوار واعضاء .....

----------


## the_chemist

> متفقة معاك جدا 
> لان وسائل التواصل الحديثة دي هي السبب الرئيسي في عزوف الناس عن المنتدى
> المنتدى نفسه فيه كل الآليات للتواصل وتبادل الافكار وكله في الاخر بيصب في زيادة حركة ونشاط المنتدى وهو دا السبب الرئيسي لتجمعنا من جديد ...ودا مجرد رأي طبعا


تحبي نجيب م الآخر يا جيهان
هنا مفيش حرية في الحديث
لأن من السهل جداً للجهات الأمنية الحصول علي الـ ip بتاع أى عضو يتكلم
وبالتالى يروح ورا الشمس
تصبحى علي خير

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> تحبي نجيب م الآخر يا جيهان
> هنا مفيش حرية في الحديث
> لأن من السهل جداً للجهات الأمنية الحصول علي الـ ip بتاع أى عضو يتكلم
> وبالتالى يروح ورا الشمس
> تصبحى علي خير


وتفتكر مش سهل على الجهات الامنية تجيب نفس عنوان ip وعنوان السكن والحالة الاجتماعية والاحلام اللي بتحلم بيها بالليل وفي الاخر تجيب المذكور بيناته أعلاه بشحمه ولحمه  :: 

بلاش نحسبها بالطريقة دي يا أبو امنية لان في حياتنا اشياء و مواضيع وخبرات وأحلام كتير جدااااا ممكن نتبادلها هنا بمنتهى الحرية والتلقائية ...ودايما كانت قناعتي الشخصية ان أي مكان أو تجمع أو نشاط انساني يكون معفي تماما من القوانين وقواعد تحكم سلوك أعضائه هو فوضى تؤدي لغابة ...وأعتقد إننا هنا كلنا أكثر تحضر بكتير من كدا 

على فكرة انا مابقتش مشرفة هنا من زمان   :: 
وتصبح على خير يافندم  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> وتفتكر مش سهل على الجهات الامنية تجيب نفس عنوان ip وعنوان السكن والحالة الاجتماعية والاحلام اللي بتحلم بيها بالليل وفي الاخر تجيب المذكور بيناته أعلاه بشحمه ولحمه 
> 
> بلاش نحسبها بالطريقة دي يا أبو امنية لان في حياتنا اشياء و مواضيع وخبرات وأحلام كتير جدااااا ممكن نتبادلها هنا بمنتهى الحرية والتلقائية ...ودايما كانت قناعتي الشخصية ان أي مكان أو تجمع أو نشاط انساني يكون معفي تماما من القوانين وقواعد تحكم سلوك أعضائه هو فوضى تؤدي لغابة ...وأعتقد إننا هنا كلنا أكثر تحضر بكتير من كدا 
> 
> على فكرة انا مابقتش مشرفة هنا من زمان  
> وتصبح على خير يافندم


لا طبعاً لأن الفيسبوك وتويتر شركات عالمية تخشي علي سمعتها
ياريت تكون وضحت
مش هيضحوا بسمعتهم العالمية أبداً

----------


## the_chemist

> وتفتكر مش سهل على الجهات الامنية تجيب نفس عنوان ip وعنوان السكن والحالة الاجتماعية والاحلام اللي بتحلم بيها بالليل وفي الاخر تجيب المذكور بيناته أعلاه بشحمه ولحمه 
> 
> بلاش نحسبها بالطريقة دي يا أبو امنية لان في حياتنا اشياء و مواضيع وخبرات وأحلام كتير جدااااا ممكن نتبادلها هنا بمنتهى الحرية والتلقائية ...ودايما كانت قناعتي الشخصية ان أي مكان أو تجمع أو نشاط انساني يكون معفي تماما من القوانين وقواعد تحكم سلوك أعضائه هو فوضى تؤدي لغابة ...وأعتقد إننا هنا كلنا أكثر تحضر بكتير من كدا 
> 
> على فكرة انا مابقتش مشرفة هنا من زمان  
> وتصبح على خير يافندم


الشعوب المتحضرة لازم تختلف والسياسة ليست منفصلة عن طبق الفول اللي بنفطر بيه الصبح
والشعوب المتحضرة كانت همجية في البداية ولكن التطور وصل بها للتحضر
أما نحن فتحجرنا وأصبحنا مجرد ناس مسجونة بأحلامها
وناس تايهة في أوهامها
تصبحي علي خير
ومتنسيش تسيبي الفكة الصبح

----------


## Kind Hand

وحشتوني جدا والله..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *انا موافق على اقتراحات الاستاذ سيد 
> 
> وفى انتظار الاقتراحات والاراء حتى يوم الاحد 
> 
> اسمحولى باقتراح سريع 
> 
> كل واحد يدخل يرفع موضوع له شخصيا 
> 
> اولا للتنشيط 
> ...


صباح الورد يا أستاذ نادر  

أرسلت من Z5 بإستخدام تاباتلك

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

في تطبيق علي الفيس بوك " ٌrss " بيربط المنتدي بالفيس ... وبيتيج التعليق علي المواضيع بحساب الفيس .. هل يفيد ذلك في تنشيط المنتدي ..؟
 اقصد ربط بالشكل ده ...

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير. موجود ومتابع معاكم ان شاء الله.

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

صباح الخير على ابناء مصر الحلوين ...

 ::   ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

> ومين ينسى مونتي ودومتى وانا مين وشغل العصابات والمسابقات واوسكار وتصميمات لولى واشعار شحرورة وخواطر قيثارة وافكار يمامة وقلم محمد سعيد وجيهان محمد على وكابو الاهلاوى وحسام الزملكاوى وماما زوزو الغالية وفلاشات اخت ضابط شرطة وافتكاساتها وشقاوة لمسة وافكار نادر والموضوعات المشتركة وتاكسي بوكى وندى الايام ومى فى العضو المجهول واحمد ذا ريال لاف ...........
> انا لو ح افضل اتكلم واقول اسماء عايز منتدى لوحدى عشان يكفى ذكريات الواحد هنا " يعنى محدش يخش يقول انت نسيت اسمى لانى مانسيتش ولا واحد من ابناء مصر
> يااااااااااااه
> ده احنا غيبنا كتير اوى والسنين اخدتنا بعييييد


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ : a_leader
والحمد لله أن فى المنتدى من يتذكرنى
بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وكل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب
بحلول العام الهجرى الجديد أعادة الله على أمة المسلمين
بكل الخير واليمن والبركات


موضوع رائع أستاذ : سيد
وربنا يقدرنى على التواجد بأستمرار

 *

----------


## drmustafa

شكرا لك استاذ سيد
شكرا أستاذ نادر
كوكبة رائعة من الأعضاء رأيتها هنا
شكراً لجميع من حضر هنا
ويارب يكون هذا الموضوع فاتحة للاستمرار وعودة المنتدى افضل مما كان

----------


## a_leader

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ : a_leader
> والحمد لله أن فى المنتدى من يتذكرنى
> بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وكل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب
> بحلول العام الهجرى الجديد أعادة الله على أمة المسلمين
> بكل الخير واليمن والبركات
> 
> 
> ...


محدش نساكي يا ست الكل ، بس انتي فاكراني ؟!
فاكرة قاعة الرياضة وموضوع الأهلى والاسماعيلي والحركات دى ...
بعدها اتقابلنا فى نادى النقابة فى القاهرة وسلمت عليكي واعتذرتلك وكلمتك بعدها مرتين تلاتة فى التليفون
بعد كده خير اللهم اجعله خير تليفونى ضاع كالعادة وتهت فى زحمة الحياة
لكن فاكرك بالخير وكل ابناء مصر الطيبين
كل سنة وانتي طيبة ويارب دايما بخير

----------


## nariman

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ : a_leader
> والحمد لله أن فى المنتدى من يتذكرنى
> بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وكل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب
> بحلول العام الهجرى الجديد أعادة الله على أمة المسلمين
> بكل الخير واليمن والبركات
> 
> 
> ...


ومين ينساكي يا أجمل ماما زوزو ..كان لي الشرف أقابل حضرتك شخصيا في نادي النقابة وقبلها على صفحات المنتدى طبعا
بصمات حضرتك هنا لا تنسى 
 ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> صباح الورد يا أستاذ نادر  
> 
> أرسلت من Z5 بإستخدام تاباتلك


مساءك ورد وفل وياسمين يا بشمهندس احمد

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير. موجود ومتابع معاكم ان شاء الله.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذ احمد وحشنى جدا اخبارك ايه .... من بعد الجواز واخبارك اتقطعت ...عارف  حكم القوى على الضعيف ربنا معك

----------


## اسكندرانى

> صباح الخير على ابناء مصر الحلوين ...


استاذ ماجد وحشنى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ : a_leader
> والحمد لله أن فى المنتدى من يتذكرنى
> بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وكل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب
> بحلول العام الهجرى الجديد أعادة الله على أمة المسلمين
> بكل الخير واليمن والبركات
> 
> 
> ...


ماما زوزو 
مساءك ورد 
محدش ممكن ينسى حضرتك 
اهل الوفاء والصفاء 
لك منى كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## R17E

يعنى عشان ربنا رزقنا من وسع و كل واحد بقى صاحب صفحة عالفيس و عمل فيها ابن طه حسين نبقى ننسى المنتدى صاحب الفضل !
انا شايف ان ابن البلد عامل اللى عليه و زيادة "خليك فاكرها يا شقيق"
الراجل بيدفع قسط السيرفر فى ميعاده  .. احنا اللى مقصرين 
حيعمل إيه تانى ؟
حيجيبنا من بيوتنا بالعافية و للا حيمسك إيدينا و يكتّبنا زى الأطفال ؟
كفاية انه لسة فاتح المكان و معتبره سبيل لأى حد عايز يقرا
و الله كتر خيره

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يعنى عشان ربنا رزقنا من وسع و كل واحد بقى صاحب صفحة عالفيس و عمل فيها ابن طه حسين نبقى ننسى المنتدى صاحب الفضل !
> انا شايف ان ابن البلد عامل اللى عليه و زيادة "خليك فاكرها يا شقيق"
> الراجل بيدفع قسط السيرفر فى ميعاده  .. احنا اللى مقصرين 
> حيعمل إيه تانى ؟
> حيجيبنا من بيوتنا بالعافية و للا حيمسك إيدينا و يكتّبنا زى الأطفال ؟
> كفاية انه لسة فاتح المكان و معتبره سبيل لأى حد عايز يقرا
> و الله كتر خيره


 :: 
محامى مفوه يا جدعان
10/10 يا هندسة  ::

----------


## misr

وهي الناس بتتكلم في الفيس بوك او الواتس اب علشان مفيش جهه امنيه تقدر توصلهم؟!
تحديث الاخير للواتس اب كان من شهور قليله وده اللي مان فيه حمايه المحادثه او ترقبها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحصاد يلزمه غرس و رى و سماد
إعادة الحياة للمنتدى يلزمها نشاط
والنشاط يلزمه تواجد وموضوعات ومشاركات
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> وحشتوني جدا والله..


حبيبي يا ولووووووو
منور والله 
 :f:  :f:  :f:   :l:

----------


## ابن البلد

> في تطبيق علي الفيس بوك " ٌrss " بيربط المنتدي بالفيس ... وبيتيج التعليق علي المواضيع بحساب الفيس .. هل يفيد ذلك في تنشيط المنتدي ..؟
>  اقصد ربط بالشكل ده ...


أبعت لي الرابط كده  أ/ عاصم

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم يا جماعة الخير. موجود ومتابع معاكم ان شاء الله.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
منور يا حمادووووو
 :f:  :f:  :l: 





> صباح الخير على ابناء مصر الحلوين ...


صباح النور على البنور
الأهلي حديد وشديد 
 ::   ::  





> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ : a_leader
> والحمد لله أن فى المنتدى من يتذكرنى
> بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وكل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب
> بحلول العام الهجرى الجديد أعادة الله على أمة المسلمين
> بكل الخير واليمن والبركات
> 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماما زوزو 
منورة والله مين يقدر ينساكي 
المهم تكوني انتي لسه فكرانا 
 :f:  :f: f:
 :f2: 





> شكرا لك استاذ سيد
> شكرا أستاذ نادر
> كوكبة رائعة من الأعضاء رأيتها هنا
> شكراً لجميع من حضر هنا
> ويارب يكون هذا الموضوع فاتحة للاستمرار وعودة المنتدى افضل مما كان



دكتور مصطفي المنتدى نور بتواجد حضرتك
ربنا يبارك لنا فيك وفي حضورك
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> يعنى عشان ربنا رزقنا من وسع و كل واحد بقى صاحب صفحة عالفيس و عمل فيها ابن طه حسين نبقى ننسى المنتدى صاحب الفضل !
> انا شايف ان ابن البلد عامل اللى عليه و زيادة "خليك فاكرها يا شقيق"
> الراجل بيدفع قسط السيرفر فى ميعاده  .. احنا اللى مقصرين 
> حيعمل إيه تانى ؟
> حيجيبنا من بيوتنا بالعافية و للا حيمسك إيدينا و يكتّبنا زى الأطفال ؟
> كفاية انه لسة فاتح المكان و معتبره سبيل لأى حد عايز يقرا
> و الله كتر خيره


الله الله الله 
 ::   ::  
والله الراجل ده قال الكلام اللي انا مش عارف اقوله 
 ::  
 :y:   :y:  

معاك خمسه جنيه سلف بقه علشان حق السيرفر بنلم له 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> الحصاد يلزمه غرس و رى و سماد
> إعادة الحياة للمنتدى يلزمها نشاط
> والنشاط يلزمه تواجد وموضوعات ومشاركات


أتفق معاك تماما ياأبو حميد 
 :f:  :f:  :f:   :y:

----------


## ابن طيبة

حمدلله علي سلامة الجميع
تحياتي لكل لم نراهم وجها لوجه ولم نقرا لهم لسنوات

----------


## amak_77

مثلما يحدث دائما عندما تفتح صندوق ذكرياتك 
فتتذكر هذه الورقة وهذه الصورة و هذه القصاصة 
فترجع بذكرياتك الى ذاك الزمن الجميل مسترجعا كل شخوصه واحداثه 
دمنا اصدقاء واباء و ابناء 
دمنا بكل الود

----------


## a_leader

الواحد مش مصدق التجمع ده تاني
والله زمان يا ابناء مصر

----------


## the_chemist

> ومين ينسى مونتي ودومتى وانا مين وشغل العصابات والمسابقات واوسكار وتصميمات لولى واشعار شحرورة وخواطر قيثارة وافكار يمامة وقلم محمد سعيد وجيهان محمد على وكابو الاهلاوى وحسام الزملكاوى وماما زوزو الغالية وفلاشات اخت ضابط شرطة وافتكاساتها وشقاوة لمسة وافكار نادر والموضوعات المشتركة وتاكسي بوكى وندى الايام ومى فى العضو المجهول واحمد ذا ريال لاف ...........
> انا لو ح افضل اتكلم واقول اسماء عايز منتدى لوحدى عشان يكفى ذكريات الواحد هنا " يعنى محدش يخش يقول انت نسيت اسمى لانى مانسيتش ولا واحد من ابناء مصر
> يااااااااااااه
> ده احنا غيبنا كتير اوى والسنين اخدتنا بعييييد


حمداً لله علي سلامتك يا غاالي
ده أنت نسيت الأمثال بتاعة "وقالت جدتى" وصاحبها يا راااجل
وحشتنى جداً

----------


## the_chemist

> صباح الخير على ابناء مصر الحلوين ...


يااااااااااااااااه

أنت لساك عايش
إفتكرت إنك إتجوزت
وحشتنى
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> يااااااااااااااااه
> 
> أنت لساك عايش
> إفتكرت إنك إتجوزت
> وحشتنى


اتجوز  
وسقط رجل اخر منا

----------


## اسكندرانى

*مساء الجمال على كل الموجودين 

حقيقى سعيد جدا بهذا التجمع 

وكأنى فى فرح واشاهد اهلى اللى مشفتهمش من فترة طويله 
يارب متجمعين دايما بالخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الله الله الله
مع حفظ الألقاب

*a_leader* - *amak_77* - *R17E* - *nour2005* *drmustafa  * - أبن البلد _  *nariman*
أحمد ناصر – حمادو – أهلاوي شديد – صفحات العمر – فارس الغموض – زهراء – الصابر أيوب -  فاضل – عصام كابو - *عاصم ابوندي* - أسكندراني - ماما زوزو _ جيهان محمد علي – أبن طيبه
-( أعذروني إذا كنت نسيت أحد ) .
أين حسام عمر ، وأين جمال الشربيني – الشاطر حسن - أشرف المجاهد - سامح عطية  أين الكثيرين ؟ نأمل في حضورهم


أتأخرت عليكم لعذر طارئ لكنني دخلت فور حضوري ، فتحت الموضوع شعرت بالدفء وسط أفضل زملاء وأبناء وسيدات وبنات طبعاً ، بجد وحشتموني وعمري ما نسيت أي من أعضاء المنتدى ، وعلي فكرة أنا ما زلت أكتب في المنتدى رغم علمي أنه لا أحد سيشارك  ، الكثير كانوا مشاغبين شغب محبب ، لم نري في منتدانا أحد يخرج عن الحدود أي حدود ، كنا نختلف كثيراً ونعبر بحرية بدون أن يكون بيننا خلاف ، نحن المنتدى الوحيد الذي كنا نتقابل دورياً وجهاً لوجه وتشهد علي ذلك الحديقة الدولية ونادي المعلمين ، اليوم وجدت أن أبناء مصر بخير .
أقترح أن نبدأ الشغل 
علي كل منا أن يبدأ النشر باسمه وعلينا جميعاً أن نشاركه خلال الفترة القادمة لتنشيط المشاركات وتشجيع الجدد علي المشاركة ، علي أبو يوسف الاجتماع مع المشرفين لتنشيط قاعاتهم وإزالة أي موضوعات خارجة عن سياسة المنتدي مثل الإعلانات المتواجدة حتي في القاعة الدينية ، أي مشرف لا يقدر علي القيام بواجباته لأي سبب عليه بالاعتذار وتعيين بلاً منه ولا مانع من وجود أكثر من مشرف للقاعة الواحدة ، بحث التوأمة بين منتدانا والمنتديات التي أنشأها أبناء مصر يعني جروب من المنتديات المتشابهة ويجب وضع القواعد المنظمة لذلك .
هناك أقتراحات بإنشاء جروب علي الواتس وغيره وأنا مع اقتراح أن يكون اجتماعنا هنا في المنتدي

أنتظر أن يضع الجميع اقتراحاتهم ، وعلي رئيسنا ومديرنا العام أبن مصر أبو يوسف أحمد صلاح اتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة ونحن سنكون معه بمشيئة الله
دمتم بخير

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

يا رب ديم علينا الروح الحلوة ولا تغيرنا الا للاحسن
رغم كل ظروف الحياة والتغير الجزري ف حياتي عايزة ارجع زاي زمان وسطكم


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## الصابر أيوب

> الله الله الله
> مع حفظ الألقاب
> 
> *a_leader* - *amak_77* - *R17E* - *nour2005* *drmustafa  * - أبن البلد _  *nariman*
> أحمد ناصر – حمادو – أهلاوي شديد – صفحات العمر – فارس الغموض – زهراء – الصابر أيوب -  فاضل – عصام كابو - *عاصم ابوندي* - أسكندراني - ماما زوزو _ جيهان محمد علي – أبن طيبه
> -( أعذروني إذا كنت نسيت أحد ) .
> أين حسام عمر ، وأين جمال الشربيني – الشاطر حسن - أشرف المجاهد - سامح عطية  أين الكثيرين ؟ نأمل في حضورهم
> 
> 
> ...





تم اللازم استاذنا الفاضل وكنت أظن فى البداية ان رفع نص مختار من القاعه لاى شاعر اخر
على كل حال تم الازم
ولك لتقدير


امر اخر ارجوا من ادارة المنتدى تداركه وتنفيذه

ضم عضويات ايوب وأبو أسلام والصابر أيوب
لتكون باسم الصابر أيوب
ولهم محبى
أحمد ابراهيم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الله الله الله
> مع حفظ الألقاب
> 
> *a_leader* - *amak_77* - *R17E* - *nour2005* *drmustafa  * - أبن البلد _  *nariman*
> أحمد ناصر – حمادو – أهلاوي شديد – صفحات العمر – فارس الغموض – زهراء – الصابر أيوب -  فاضل – عصام كابو - *عاصم ابوندي* - أسكندراني - ماما زوزو _ جيهان محمد علي – أبن طيبه
> -( أعذروني إذا كنت نسيت أحد ) .
> أين حسام عمر ، وأين جمال الشربيني – الشاطر حسن - أشرف المجاهد - سامح عطية  أين الكثيرين ؟ نأمل في حضورهم
> 
> 
> ...


انا جيت يا استاذنا اهه

----------


## nariman

> الله الله الله
> مع حفظ الألقاب
> 
> *a_leader* - *amak_77* - *R17E* - *nour2005* *drmustafa  * - أبن البلد _  *nariman*
> أحمد ناصر – حمادو – أهلاوي شديد – صفحات العمر – فارس الغموض – زهراء – الصابر أيوب -  فاضل – عصام كابو - *عاصم ابوندي* - أسكندراني - ماما زوزو _ جيهان محمد علي – أبن طيبه
> -( أعذروني إذا كنت نسيت أحد ) .
> أين حسام عمر ، وأين جمال الشربيني – الشاطر حسن - أشرف المجاهد - سامح عطية  أين الكثيرين ؟ نأمل في حضورهم
> 
> 
> ...


والدنا العزيز
بالفعل بدأت زي ما اتفقنا والحمدلله فيه نسبة مشاركة من الأصدقاء واستجابة مبدئية ان شاء الله تزيد 
وبالنسبة لمهامي الإشرافية بدأت في تطهير القاعة العامة وقاعات المعرفة من الموضوعات الغير مناسبة والإعلانات ولكن طبعا نظرا لغيابي فترة لسه مش خلصت الكل
وفعلا محتاجين نعيد هيكلة الإدارة وتعيين مشرفين خصوصا المرحلة دي لأن القاعات كتير واتراكم العمل فيها

انا متفائلة جدا وسعيدة بعودة أسماء وأصدقاء  ولسه في انتظار الكثيرين
 ::

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

> الله الله الله
> مع حفظ الألقاب
> 
> *a_leader* - *amak_77* - *R17E* - *nour2005* *drmustafa  * - أبن البلد _  *nariman*
> أحمد ناصر – حمادو – أهلاوي شديد – صفحات العمر – فارس الغموض – زهراء – الصابر أيوب -  فاضل – عصام كابو - *عاصم ابوندي* - أسكندراني - ماما زوزو _ جيهان محمد علي – أبن طيبه
> -( أعذروني إذا كنت نسيت أحد ) .
> أين حسام عمر ، وأين جمال الشربيني – الشاطر حسن - أشرف المجاهد - سامح عطية  أين الكثيرين ؟ نأمل في حضورهم
> 
> 
> ...



يا رب من الاحسن للاحسن 



أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الله الله الله
> مع حفظ الألقاب
> 
> *a_leader* - *amak_77* - *R17E* - *nour2005* *drmustafa  * - أبن البلد _  *nariman*
> أحمد ناصر – حمادو – أهلاوي شديد – صفحات العمر – فارس الغموض – زهراء – الصابر أيوب -  فاضل – عصام كابو - *عاصم ابوندي* - أسكندراني - ماما زوزو _ جيهان محمد علي – أبن طيبه
> -( أعذروني إذا كنت نسيت أحد ) .
> أين حسام عمر ، وأين جمال الشربيني – الشاطر حسن - أشرف المجاهد - سامح عطية  أين الكثيرين ؟ نأمل في حضورهم
> 
> 
> ...


استاذ سيد حضرتك من أعمدة هذا المكان وانا عارفة انك دايما كنت حريص على التواجد في المنتدى رغم الظروف الصعبة اللي مرت 
ولولا دعوة حضرتك المخلصة والنابعة من القلب اعتقد ما كانتش وجدت الاستجابة الجميلة دي 
ان شاء الله تكمل على خير وكل الطيور المهاجرة ترجع وتسعدنا 
تحياتي  :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*بجد أنتم رائعين

فينك يا عمنا أحمد صلاح

علي ما تيجي سنبداء بمشيئة الله

دمتم بخير يا أعز الناس*

----------


## the_chemist

> اتجوز  
> وسقط رجل اخر منا


مسا التماسي
أنا كنت فاكر أن الواد ده هيبقي الأقوى بيننا
يخرب عقله فقد عقله

----------


## زهــــراء

بإذن الله معك أستاذ سيد 
إنتظر مني هلوسات مرضايا بعد التخدير ههههه
تحياتي للجميع :f: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ابن البلد

> *بجد أنتم رائعين
> 
> فينك يا عمنا أحمد صلاح
> 
> علي ما تيجي سنبداء بمشيئة الله
> 
> دمتم بخير يا أعز الناس*


أنا معاكم قلبا وقالبا

نبدأ على بركة الله 

أظن فكرة الإجتماع المشرفين صعبه شوية لان تقريبا الموضوع ده نفسه ضامم كل المشرفين المتواجدين حاليا 

فممكن نتناقش في اللي نحب نبدأه من دلوقتي هنا 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> يا رب ديم علينا الروح الحلوة ولا تغيرنا الا للاحسن
> رغم كل ظروف الحياة والتغير الجزري ف حياتي عايزة ارجع زاي زمان وسطكم
> 
> 
> أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk


حمدلله على السلامة الأميرة

نورتي من جديد 
 :f:  :f: 
وربنا يروق لك الأحوال

----------


## سيد جعيتم

حسام عمر بتجوز وجاي
فب إنتظار موضوعك يا دكتورة زهراء
صباحكم جميل

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*صباح الخير يا أبن البلد*
*أنا شايف إننا بدأنا بالفعل والمهم نستمر*
*أنا* *اقترحت توأمة مع المنتديات التي أنشأها أبناء مصر والتي اجتذبت كثير من* *أبناء مصر مثل ( المصري أفندينا - وعروس النيل ) لو كان ذلك ممكن ، وأكيد هناك منتديات أخري ،* *والتوأمة قد تكون بالسماح بنشر الموضوعات المميزة للأعضاء (مبدئياً ) بعد الاتفاق مع المسئولين عن المنتديات وقد تستتبع بأشياء* *أخري .*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## R17E

شئ جميل ... عموما عود مبارك 
و جمال مبارك 
و علاء مبارك 
...
بعد العوده هننشر موضوعات بس ؟
ولا ينفع ننشر غسيل ؟

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

> حمدلله على السلامة الأميرة
> 
> نورتي من جديد 
> 
> وربنا يروق لك الأحوال


الله يسلمك ابن بلادي لكم مشتاقة وربنا ما يحرمنا من الجمعه الحلوه 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## ابن البلد

> *صباح الخير يا أبن البلد*
> *أنا شايف إننا بدأنا بالفعل والمهم نستمر*
> *أنا* *اقترحت توأمة مع المنتديات التي أنشأها أبناء مصر والتي اجتذبت كثير من* *أبناء مصر مثل ( المصري أفندينا - وعروس النيل ) لو كان ذلك ممكن ، وأكيد هناك منتديات أخري ،* *والتوأمة قد تكون بالسماح بنشر الموضوعات المميزة للأعضاء (مبدئياً ) بعد الاتفاق مع المسئولين عن المنتديات وقد تستتبع بأشياء* *أخري .*
> *دمتم بخير*


الحقيقة أ/ سيد 
أنا فاقد 
القدرة والوقت أني أجري اتفاقات مع اي مسئول 

من جهة تانية نسخ المواضيع من منتديات اخري 
موضوع بيحصل منذ بدأ المنتديات بالفعل بدون اي اتفاقات 
الإتفاق الوحيد هو احترام حقوق الملكية وذكر المصدر

وعليه اللي حابب ينقل من منتدى ابناء مصر اي موضوع ما عليه الا ان يذكر المصدر فقط
وكذلك الأمر بالعكس

----------


## ابن البلد

> شئ جميل ... عموما عود مبارك 
> و جمال مبارك 
> و علاء مبارك 
> ...
> بعد العوده هننشر موضوعات بس ؟
> ولا ينفع ننشر غسيل ؟


كل الناس ممكن تنشر الغسيل
انت يستحسن تسخدم مجفف للملابس 
 :: 
 ::

----------


## R17E

> كل الناس ممكن تنشر الغسيل
> انت يستحسن تسخدم مجفف للملابس


لازال في الحياة أشياء " كويسة " ..
أحدها أن تكون متواجداً هنا ..
ثم أهلاً بك وباقتراحك المقدس !

----------


## ابن البلد

> لازال في الحياة أشياء " كويسة " ..
> أحدها أن تكون متواجداً هنا ..
> ثم أهلاً بك وباقتراحك المقدس !


الكلام ده حرام على فكرة 
 ::   ::

----------


## R17E

> الكلام ده حرام على فكرة


كان بودي ادعي عليك  :: 
بس تقول ايه ...قلب الام بقي  ::

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

جمعتكم نور ع نور اللهم صَل وسلم على سيدنا محمد 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## misr

> كان بودي ادعي عليك 
> بس تقول ايه ...قلب الام بقي

----------


## فاضــل

هناك عدة اقتراحات مبدئية 
- فتح الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى طول فترة تواجدنا اونلاين حتى لو لم نكن نتصفح المنتدى ليظهر عدد الزوار بما يوحي بالحيوية (مؤقتا لحين التفاعل بنفس درجة التواجد)
- المشاركة بموضوعات جديدة و رفع موضوعات قديمة
- المتواجدون يتفضلون بالرد على كل من يكتب أو يرفع موضوعا و لو بشكل مختصر لحين استعادة حيوية التفاعل
- استدعاء الاصدقاء للمشاركة من خلال رسائل خاصة أو رسائل الزوار كنوع من تشجيع المشاركة مؤقتا 
- البعد عن كل ما يثير الفرقة و البغضاء لحين استعادة قدر من النضج يحترم حرية الرأي و الفكر و الاختلاف   
- تظل المشاركة و التفاعل هما العنصر الأهم في هذه المرحلة
- يتم تأجيل أي حديث عن المشرفين و الدور الاداري لحين استعادة قدر من النشاط يسمح بذلك .. و ساعتها كل الخيارات مفتوحة 

مع الشكر و التقدير لكل من اسهم بحرف أو حتى بمجرد نية صادقة

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

> هناك عدة اقتراحات مبدئية 
> - فتح الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى طول فترة تواجدنا اونلاين حتى لو لم نكن نتصفح المنتدى ليظهر عدد الزوار بما يوحي بالحيوية (مؤقتا لحين التفاعل بنفس درجة التواجد)
> - المشاركة بموضوعات جديدة و رفع موضوعات قديمة
> - المتواجدون يتفضلون بالرد على كل من يكتب أو يرفع موضوعا و لو بشكل مختصر لحين استعادة حيوية التفاعل
> - استدعاء الاصدقاء للمشاركة من خلال رسائل خاصة أو رسائل الزوار كنوع من تشجيع المشاركة مؤقتا 
> - البعد عن كل ما يثير الفرقة و البغضاء لحين استعادة قدر من النضج يحترم حرية الرأي و الفكر و الاختلاف   
> - تظل المشاركة و التفاعل هما العنصر الأهم في هذه المرحلة
> - يتم تأجيل أي حديث عن المشرفين و الدور الاداري لحين استعادة قدر من النشاط يسمح بذلك .. و ساعتها كل الخيارات مفتوحة 
> 
> مع الشكر و التقدير لكل من اسهم بحرف أو حتى بمجرد نية صادقة


السلام عليكم 
اللي سهل عليا رجوعي الموقع من جديد هو متصفح للمنتديات ع الجوال كان صعب عليا اني ادخل من اللاب او اني اتعامل من شاشة صغيرة ع عرض لموقع كبير 
يا ريت لو ف معلومات عن الأصدقاء نقدر نوصل لهم ويحملو ع جوالات المتصفح هذا كأنه فيس بوك او تويتر يسهل عليهم التواجد بشكل مناسب بسبب الاشعارت الموجودة ف هذا البرنامج 
تحياتي 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## اسكندرانى

> هناك عدة اقتراحات مبدئية 
> - فتح الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى طول فترة تواجدنا اونلاين حتى لو لم نكن نتصفح المنتدى ليظهر عدد الزوار بما يوحي بالحيوية (مؤقتا لحين التفاعل بنفس درجة التواجد)
> - المشاركة بموضوعات جديدة و رفع موضوعات قديمة
> - المتواجدون يتفضلون بالرد على كل من يكتب أو يرفع موضوعا و لو بشكل مختصر لحين استعادة حيوية التفاعل
> - استدعاء الاصدقاء للمشاركة من خلال رسائل خاصة أو رسائل الزوار كنوع من تشجيع المشاركة مؤقتا 
> - البعد عن كل ما يثير الفرقة و البغضاء لحين استعادة قدر من النضج يحترم حرية الرأي و الفكر و الاختلاف   
> - تظل المشاركة و التفاعل هما العنصر الأهم في هذه المرحلة
> - يتم تأجيل أي حديث عن المشرفين و الدور الاداري لحين استعادة قدر من النشاط يسمح بذلك .. و ساعتها كل الخيارات مفتوحة 
> 
> مع الشكر و التقدير لكل من اسهم بحرف أو حتى بمجرد نية صادقة


اقتراحات ايجابيه وفعاله 
شكرا استاذ فاضل دائما  وجودى حيوى

----------


## misr

> هناك عدة اقتراحات مبدئية 
> - فتح الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى طول فترة تواجدنا اونلاين حتى لو لم نكن نتصفح المنتدى ليظهر عدد الزوار بما يوحي بالحيوية (مؤقتا لحين التفاعل بنفس درجة التواجد)
> - المشاركة بموضوعات جديدة و رفع موضوعات قديمة
> - المتواجدون يتفضلون بالرد على كل من يكتب أو يرفع موضوعا و لو بشكل مختصر لحين استعادة حيوية التفاعل
> - استدعاء الاصدقاء للمشاركة من خلال رسائل خاصة أو رسائل الزوار كنوع من تشجيع المشاركة مؤقتا 
> - البعد عن كل ما يثير الفرقة و البغضاء لحين استعادة قدر من النضج يحترم حرية الرأي و الفكر و الاختلاف   
> - تظل المشاركة و التفاعل هما العنصر الأهم في هذه المرحلة
> - يتم تأجيل أي حديث عن المشرفين و الدور الاداري لحين استعادة قدر من النشاط يسمح بذلك .. و ساعتها كل الخيارات مفتوحة 
> 
> مع الشكر و التقدير لكل من اسهم بحرف أو حتى بمجرد نية صادقة


اتفق معك في جميع الاقتراحات

كمان اقتراح اننا نبلغ الناس بوجود متصفح للموقع عن طريق الموبايل كما تفضلت وذكرت الاميرة المفقودة

----------


## R17E

> البعد عن كل ما يثير الفرقة و البغضاء لحين استعادة قدر من النضج يحترم حرية الرأي و الفكر و الاختلاف



يا اخوانا دي اكتر حاجه بتجذب الاعضاء حتي اسألوا ابن البلد و كون البعض يعتقد أنالعضو يجب أن يكون مؤدبا وراقيا ولا يرد بكلمات جارحة وأنا من الذي يقولون خلاف ذلك !
من يسكت عن حقه ليس "مؤدبا" هو في كثير من الأحيان جبان ويستحق ما يحصل له !

----------


## ابن البلد

> يا اخوانا دي اكتر حاجه بتجذب الاعضاء حتي اسألوا ابن البلد و كون البعض يعتقد أنالعضو يجب أن يكون مؤدبا وراقيا ولا يرد بكلمات جارحة وأنا من الذي يقولون خلاف ذلك !
> من يسكت عن حقه ليس "مؤدبا" هو في كثير من الأحيان جبان ويستحق ما يحصل له !


قالك وأنا من الذي يقولون خلاف ذلك

 :: 
 :: 

لا أنا هشتكيك لأحمد باشااا ناصر

----------


## فاضــل

> يا اخوانا دي اكتر حاجه بتجذب الاعضاء حتي اسألوا ابن البلد و كون البعض يعتقد أنالعضو يجب أن يكون مؤدبا وراقيا ولا يرد بكلمات جارحة وأنا من الذي يقولون خلاف ذلك !
> من يسكت عن حقه ليس "مؤدبا" هو في كثير من الأحيان جبان ويستحق ما يحصل له !


ربما هناك لبس في ادراك المقصود من الكلام 

ليس المطلوب السكوت عن الحق أو لزوم الأدب الذي يصنف على انه جبن و لكن تمهيد الطريق للحصول على الحق بوسائل اخرى غير الصراع و الصراخ و الملاسنة 
الأسلوب الهجومي خصوصا و ان كان مصحوبا بشيء من التجريح يدفع الطرف الآخر لرد فعل غريزي واحد من اثنين أما الدفاع برد الهجوم و إما الهرب Fight or Flight 
رد الهجوم يعني معركة يلزم لها فائز و مهزوم - الفائز كسبان و لكن ماذا عن المهزوم ؟
الهرب يمكن أن يأخذ اشكالا كثيرا منها العزوف و فقدان الرغبة و الاتصراف 

لذا فليس من المصلحة في أوقات البناء (أو اعادة البناء) الإكثار من استدعاء ردود افعال من هذا النوع 

مطلوب منا مؤقتا البعد عن ثنائية القطبية (ابيض او اسود , يمين أو شمال ، مع أو ضد ) لأنها تفرق تلقائيا حتى دون رغبة في الاختلاف ، و ليس مطلوبا منا أن نتبنى أفكار و معتقدات الآخرين لمجرد الحصول على رضاهم  

المطلوب توفير المناخ الملائم لكل من يريد أن يقول حقا أن يقوله دونما خوف أو نفاق أو مداهنة .. و الأدب في ظني هو الأسلوب الأقرب لتحقيق ذلك

----------


## فاضــل

> اقتراحات ايجابيه وفعاله 
> شكرا استاذ فاضل دائما  وجودى حيوى


الايجابية بعينها لها عنوان اسمه "اسكندراني" 
و من "النادر" تستمد حيويتها 

اقابل شكرك بشكر مثله .. و زيادة

----------


## فاضــل

> السلام عليكم 
> اللي سهل عليا رجوعي الموقع من جديد هو متصفح للمنتديات ع الجوال كان صعب عليا اني ادخل من اللاب او اني اتعامل من شاشة صغيرة ع عرض لموقع كبير 
> يا ريت لو ف معلومات عن الأصدقاء نقدر نوصل لهم ويحملو ع جوالات المتصفح هذا كأنه فيس بوك او تويتر يسهل عليهم التواجد بشكل مناسب بسبب الاشعارت الموجودة ف هذا البرنامج 
> تحياتي 
> أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 

شكرا جزيلا على الاقتراح العملي 

لنبدأ التنفيذ بإخبار الأصدقاء عن هذا المتصفح لتسهيل دخولهم المنتدى من خلال الهاتف ..

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 
> 
> شكرا جزيلا على الاقتراح العملي 
> 
> لنبدأ التنفيذ بإخبار الأصدقاء عن هذا المتصفح لتسهيل دخولهم المنتدى من خلال الهاتف ..


أشكر انتبهاك للرد 
البرنامج اسمه Tapatalk واكيد في برامج متشابه كتير 



أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> هناك عدة اقتراحات مبدئية 
> - فتح الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى طول فترة تواجدنا اونلاين حتى لو لم نكن نتصفح المنتدى ليظهر عدد الزوار بما يوحي بالحيوية (مؤقتا لحين التفاعل بنفس درجة التواجد)
> - المشاركة بموضوعات جديدة و رفع موضوعات قديمة
> - المتواجدون يتفضلون بالرد على كل من يكتب أو يرفع موضوعا و لو بشكل مختصر لحين استعادة حيوية التفاعل
> - استدعاء الاصدقاء للمشاركة من خلال رسائل خاصة أو رسائل الزوار كنوع من تشجيع المشاركة مؤقتا 
> - البعد عن كل ما يثير الفرقة و البغضاء لحين استعادة قدر من النضج يحترم حرية الرأي و الفكر و الاختلاف   
> - تظل المشاركة و التفاعل هما العنصر الأهم في هذه المرحلة
> - يتم تأجيل أي حديث عن المشرفين و الدور الاداري لحين استعادة قدر من النشاط يسمح بذلك .. و ساعتها كل الخيارات مفتوحة 
> 
> مع الشكر و التقدير لكل من اسهم بحرف أو حتى بمجرد نية صادقة


اقتراحات جميلة جدا وعملية يا فاضل ان شاء الله تلقى القبول وتتنفذ
عن نفسي أكتر صعوبة بتواجهني هي المشاركة من الهاتف الحقيقة مابفتحش الجهاز الا نادرا للاسف لاسباب كتير خاصة بالوقت وغيرها ودا طبعا بياخد كتير من نسبة مشاركتي اللي ترضيني على الاقل ...ان شاء الله على قد ما اقدر اتواجد واكون عنصر ايجابي في عودة المنتدى ...تحياتي

----------


## سيد جعيتم

جميل جداً
المناقشات دافئة وفيها مشاكسة ولكنها ملتزمة ، إقترحات الأستاذ فاشل والأميرة المفقودة يعطون دفع نحتاج إليه ، المهم نشارك مع بعضنا ونبلغ من نستطيع من القدامي ، ويارب نجذب الجدد

دمتم بخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ما شاء الله
إن شاء الله خير طالما الروح الجميلة دى موجودة.
ما فيش أجمل من إن الواحد يكون فى بيته وبين أهله.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> جميل جداً
> المناقشات دافئة وفيها مشاكسة ولكنها ملتزمة ، إقترحات الأستاذ فاشل والأميرة المفقودة يعطون دفع نحتاج إليه ، المهم نشارك مع بعضنا ونبلغ من نستطيع من القدامي ، ويارب نجذب الجدد
> 
> دمتم بخير


بداية أنا أسف جداً للخطأ المطبعي 
أستاذي فاضل / تقبل أسفي وأعتذاري 
لك كل الحب

----------


## الصابر أيوب

ياترى لسة فاكرين الموضوع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أنا فاكر بس يا ريت الباقي يكونوا فاكرين

----------


## misr

> ياترى لسة فاكرين الموضوع


انا كمان فاكر

----------


## drmustafa

انا كمان لسة فاكر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أنا فاكر
لو عاد أبناء مصر فستعود كا انشطة المنتدي وملحقاته
للأسف اصبحت أنا الوحيد الذي أصر علي الكتابة بقاعات المنتدي
يارب يستجيبوا قبل ما يصيبني الزهق

----------


## فاضــل

انا كمان فاكر 
لكن مشاغلي في الفترة دي تمنعني من التفاعل .. على الله التساهيل

----------


## اسكندرانى

*صباح الورد على اعز الاخوة والاصدقاء*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ربنا معاك أستاذنا فاضل
نتطلع لمواضيعك الهادفة
وصباح الخير والإيمان علي ملك أسكندرية أبو اسكندر النادر
أحلي تحية لكل أبناء مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

> *صباح الورد على اعز الاخوة والاصدقاء*


مساء الفل والزهور والياسمين 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صباح الخير يا أبن البلد ، صباح الخير لكل ابناء مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

> صباح الخير يا أبن البلد ، صباح الخير لكل ابناء مصر


صباح الفل والزهور والياسمين أ/ سيد 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

> صباح الخير يا أبن البلد ، صباح الخير لكل ابناء مصر


صباح الجمال أستاذي الفاضل

Sent from my TECNO W4 using Tapatalk

----------


## اسكندرانى

*كل عام وانتم بخير اخوتى واخواتى الاعزاء 
*

----------


## misr

كل سنة وأنت طيب أ نادر
ولو انهم نكدوا علينا السنة دي

----------


## reda laby

يااااااه 
والله زمان يا ابناء مصر 
انا محتفظ برابط المنتدى برغم انه بقى فاضى
واتمنى انه يرجع تانى و تنشط مواضيعه و يظهر من تانى فى بحث جوجل
فين الاخوة و الحبايب

----------


## R17E

منكم لله ...  :: قلتم ده وقت بناء و كدهون و  صدقتكم  ::  
يعني لا بنيتم و لا سيبتوني اتخانق براحتي ...
مكنش العشم

----------


## misr

> منكم لله ... قلتم ده وقت بناء و كدهون و  صدقتكم  
> يعني لا بنيتم و لا سيبتوني اتخانق براحتي ...
> مكنش العشم


خد راحتك في الخناق يا برنس

----------


## R17E

طبعا ما انت سايب المنتدي يضرب يقلب و رايح الغردقه حضرتك .... ولا عبرتنا حتي بنسمه طريه من اللي هناك ::

----------


## misr

> طبعا ما انت سايب المنتدي يضرب يقلب و رايح الغردقه حضرتك .... ولا عبرتنا حتي بنسمه طريه من اللي هناك


تصدق فاتتني دي 
المرة الجايه هجيب لك البحر كله

----------

